# canted high backs???



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cause they don't exist.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Do you mean canted footbed?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

you either mean canted footbeds or asymmetrical highbacks


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

It's just a highback that leans to the inside instead of straight up and down. It helps the highback align with the back of your boot, especially if you have a wide stance. Here's what Burton has to say about canted highbacks:

"Experience greater control and seamless response with our canted hi-backs. Found on the majority of the line, this anatomically accurate, ergonomic design mirrors the contours of your left and right legs for a more comfortable, natural connection."


----------

